# Clinton steelhead 4/17



## jd_7655 (Mar 25, 2004)

Fished the hayloft today 3-6pm. Went 2 for 3 on the steelies. One 19" and the other 22". The fish were realy dark looking anyone know how they taste when thier dark?


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

they taste fine,just try to remove the mud vein as much as possible


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Eating steelhead or any other fish out of the clinton puts your health in grave danger :help:


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

The dark ones taste like old tires.

What is the deal with eating fish out of the Clinton? Man that is gross!!!

KW


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Eating Fish out of the Clinton = Eating Toilet Trout


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

guys I dont think he meant how do they taste outta the clinton as much as how do dark trout taste in general


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

Just courious if any of you clinton river fish consumption experts have ever had a fish that come out of the clinton tested? Is it any worse then the perch or walleye you keep from lk st clair after millions gallons of raw sewage overflows and god only knows what else is in the water.

I'm not an advocate of consuming fish out of the clinton..... I catch and release... However, I'm extremly courious if you naysayers have any data to back up what you say? 

I'm not an expert by any stretch....but I doubt they are any worse then any fish that comes out of lk st. clair, detroit river, st clair river or the great lakes for that matter...

Got any facts??


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

and BTW jd 7655....

Congrats on the fish........sounds like you had a great evening


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

The fish will taste fine. Here is what you do. Immediately clean the fish and put on ice. Get a pot boiling, chop up 1 large onion, 3 carrots, and 6 potatoes. Mince 4 cloves garlic. Insert these ingreients into the pot and boil for 30 minutes, then remove the fish from the ice and quickly throw it in the garbage and enjoy your vegetable stew. Raw sewage is often visible in the Clinton, are you nuts.


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

Krull, I just p*ssed myself laughing.

Has anyone ever smelled the muck/shoreline? I can't remember ever smelling anything so bad on any other river besides the Rouge. I know there are people out there that will eat anything. I am sure the Clinton fish eaters love Fear Factor. I might just write in and suggest they use some of the fish on one of the shows.

A guy told me one time it's like eating crayons.

KW


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

Ill have you know sir that I eat fish from the Clinton all the time and Im just fine see............:help:.....


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Well I know I equated a clinton steelie to toilet trout earlier, but this river does have a unremarkably foul odor to it, however, a friend of mine who was fishing that river last week with me brought a buddy along, and his buddy actually got thirsty and drank some water from the river......hahaha......when he told me what he just did I don't think I ever laughed so hard, I watched a friend drink water from the Manistee down by CCC once while hex fishing and thought I'd seen it all.........but surely that paled in comparison..........but you know he never got sick(clinton river guy).....must be part dog or something..........so take that for what its worth


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

then remove the fish from the ice and quickly throw it in the garbage and enjoy your vegetable stew. 
Very funny Krull ! you had me reaching for a pencil to write down a new reciepe !!


----------



## jd_7655 (Mar 25, 2004)

Common now Everyones talking sh*t about eating fish out of the clinton. I bet half of you if not all eat fish from somewhere in the great lakes system :lol: (Ignorance is bliss). Anywhere in the metro area is polluted. Give me a break the clinton flows into lake st clair do you know how many walleye spawn in the clinton they come as far away as saginaw and erie. You wanna talk about pollution lets talk. I bet every single one of you have fished somewhere on lsc dtr scr or erie with the intentions of catching and eating something. If you ask me the lsc is more polluted than the clinton because not only of the clinton but you have the pvc plastics plants on the scr dumping millons of gallons of vynal chloride into it and the Sh*t flows down stream from there. For those of you that don't know what vynal chloride is do a search on the web. Not only do you have the clinton and pvc plants you abandoned tool and die plants that were never cleaned up properly leaking pcb's into the lake in st clair shores and thats only the half of it I can only imagine whats going into the water down river.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Toxins like mercury,pcb and dioxins are for the most part tasteless.The health affects detrimental though.If your not fathering or bearing children and have a fully developed nervous system then eat them.The worse thing that will happen is your IQ will start to lower,you will develope memory problems and maybe you might start glowing after eating many of the fish from there.What can posibly be wrong with that?If you glow then you wont need a flashlight anymore.What we were talking about anyways? :yikes: :help:


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

jd_7655 said:


> Fished the hayloft today 3-6pm. Went 2 for 3 on the steelies. One 19" and the other 22". The fish were realy dark looking anyone know how they taste when thier dark?



Good job! Sent ya a PM, I have a few questions...


----------



## FlyDaddy (Dec 29, 2002)

I frikin can't stand fish. They eat and pee in the same water, but lets think about this for a moment. Would you eat them from the PM, MO, Big M, Lil M, Platt, any pier in Lake Michigan? My guess is yes, so lets weigh it all out.

Lake Michigan:

Mackinaw, Escanaba, Petosky, Charlevoix, Travers City, Ludington, Muskegon, Grand Rapids, Benton Harbor, Holland, Gary Indiana, Chicago, Millwaukee, Green Bay, Cedarberg, Manatowac. These are just the larger towns.

All of these towns I think are spewing waste into the big drink. Okay so maybe we have a dillution issue here too, but these lakes are where the fish call home, and how long are they in the rivers?
I'm all about the beef, pork and chicken and NO, I don't want to hear those stories either. I will say one thing tho...The Clinton river is one foul river without a doubt.   

FD


----------



## kingwilly (Dec 18, 2002)

It's still gross.


----------



## RagingBull (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey i live about 5 mins from the clinton and was thinking bout fishing it......i took a drive over to Yates to look around and also drived by the Loft......You just park at the loft and fish or do you walk across the street to get down, just curious. i've never fished in the clinton because usually i just go up north....where else is there good access and wading? Also what kind of bait or flies did you use? thanks


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> The Clinton river is one foul river without a doubt.


Yet people still continue to ask about eating fish from this river,Its an answer of common sense.Would you eat fish from a sewer ?Esentialy thats exactly what the clinton river is.Cut off all the waste water flowing into it and there is nothing left but a trickle of water.Yet Our DNR still thinks this stream has a pontential to be a cold water fishery.Makes a person wonder if they eat fish and if so from where? :help:


----------

